
Life Without Axioms - joshrule
http://wayofthescholar.com/life-without-axioms-science-and-the-necessity-of-induction/
======
thisrod
People have been thinking about induction for millenia - this essay describes
what its author figured out in around 5 minutes. If you're interested, read
Jeffries and Popper instead.

